# what do you do everyday?



## lonecoyote (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm interested in what people do as exercise everyday, as opposed to, say, lifting two times a week, or running four days a week. I run everyday, been addicted for a while now, and do some body weight exercises everyday-pushups, situps, dips, mountain climbers, squat thrusts, hanging leg raises and chins, usually at run time. What is your everyday routine?


----------



## samurai69 (Mar 4, 2006)

*I try to stretch every day,* used to lift weights 5/6 days now only 3


----------



## searcher (Mar 4, 2006)

My staples on an everyday setting are running, kata, and yoga.  I have other items for different days of the week, but these are for everyday.   The running is sprints and the yoga is "hot" yoga.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 4, 2006)

Read.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Mar 5, 2006)

Play cardio soccer!!! I hate just running laps around a track so I play this game called cardio soccer where there is very little soccer technique involded but lots of running. Also if someone scores the other teams has to do laps around the gym and whole bunch of other rule that if broken result in running laps. I find this much more enjoyable then running around a track.

I do this as much as I can, usally around 4 times a week.


----------



## LeShin (Mar 6, 2006)

Well i lift weights every other day (4 days a week), stretching exercises so i can pull off the splits (getting there slowly but surely  )
And some exercise regime courtesy of my playstation 2. Some game called "Eyetoy Kinetic" When i first saw it, i didn't think it would help but man was i wrong! Put it on the highest difficulty and it nearly killed me (I was under the impression i was fit  ) 
I now do all the cardio exercises everyday and it seems to work wonders, my endurance when training is MUCH better.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 6, 2006)

I do a set of bodyweight excercises based on Scott Sonnon's Warrior Wellness program everyday.  

And then I do the five Sanshin no Kata.

I have an excercise program, and I'll sometimes let some of it slide.  But, I still feel like I've done alright if I get those two things done.  It's what I consider my absolute minimum.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 6, 2006)

I am in the middle of changing my daily workout routine to better fit my martial arts training.  However, it always consists of cardio and resistance training.


----------



## lonecoyote (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the great replies. What is Mr. Sonnons program like? I'm curious because I'm going to try a kind of grease the groove type thing w/bodyweight exercises. Just pick a couple of exercises and do a bunch of sets,  do a 50% set and a bunch of them throughout the day. Every set should feel fresh.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 6, 2006)

I run two miles a day, well five days a week, I dont exercise on the weekends.  And I work out a body part every day.  For example, monday I will do arms (tri's and bi's) Tuesday I do back and shoulders, Wed. I work out abs, Thursday is chest day, and Friday is another ab day. I lift very light weight and do a lot of reps.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 7, 2006)

I lift three days a week, aikido two days a week and play racquetball one day a week.  I usually take one day a week off to let my body rest.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 7, 2006)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Thanks for the great replies. What is Mr. Sonnons program like? I'm curious because I'm going to try a kind of grease the groove type thing w/bodyweight exercises. Just pick a couple of exercises and do a bunch of sets, do a 50% set and a bunch of them throughout the day. Every set should feel fresh.


 
Warrior Wellness isn't something you'd do in sets.  It's active recovery time where you rotate every joint through its full range of motion.  In the beginner program the joints are isolated to recover range of motion.  In the later workouts, more joints are recruited for greater co-ordination.  I always feel like I have a lot more energy afterwards, which is why I try to do it every morning.

Unlike most of his products, Warrior Wellness is an actual workout that you follow along with.  I've been doing it a while, so I usually don't bother with the tape and I do a workout based on how I feel that particular day.  You can tell I'm happy if I do some yoga Sun Salutations at the end.

Haven't tried his new Intu-Flow series, but it's on my list.  It is also a daily excercise routine, and I believe where people are recommended to begin with the RMAX philosophy these days.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Mar 7, 2006)

Work :whip:


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 7, 2006)

Besides Kenpo

We as a group at work play approximately 3 to 5 games of full court basketball.

I love it when the new guys come out and get winded after the first couple of trips up the court.

V/R

Rick


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 7, 2006)

Tan Jon Breating, Kiai, Stretching Kata and forms!


----------



## rutherford (Mar 7, 2006)

I once had a job where we had a volleyball court outside and played everyday at lunch.

Dang, I miss that job.


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 19, 2006)

Every night I do Hindu Squats, Hindu Pushups, and Back Bridges.


----------



## bobster_ice (Mar 23, 2006)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I'm interested in what people do as exercise everyday, as opposed to, say, lifting two times a week, or running four days a week. I run everyday, been addicted for a while now, and do some body weight exercises everyday-pushups, situps, dips, mountain climbers, squat thrusts, hanging leg raises and chins, usually at run time. What is your everyday routine?


 
On Sundays I go swimming for an hour

Monday: rest

Tuesday:  warm up, stretch
              10 sets of 10 hindu pushups
             10 sets of 25 hindu squats
              20 pull-ups
              and a whole lot of other stuff but i wud be here for hours telling you them,lol

Wednesday: Walking

Thursday: same as tuesday

Friday: Ninjutsu + Tae Kwon Do classes

Saturday: Karate


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 23, 2006)

Every night I do Hindu Squats, Hindu Pushups, and Back Bridges. Sometimes other calestinics too.


----------

